# 2010 Fujispeedway GTR magazine meeting.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

OK here are tree teaser pictures, I need to get some sleep now, will post the rest of them tomorrow.
I went to the GTR magazine meeting at Fujispeedway with Daryl from Tunerlab and a friend of him. Was a great day. . .thank you guys.

Daryl was lucky enough to get a free lap in the Mines R35 GTR.:runaway:

Many thanks to Mines, Kobayashi san from MCR, Sunline Racing, HKS and Fujimura Auto for letting us getting so close to the cars.:thumbsup::clap:


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

loving the headlamps in the R32, is it a film on the outside of the lense?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

and the rest follows after . . . .


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

I wish I could have been there! I hate working on sundays!


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Love the interior in the above 32. Nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## csa (May 14, 2007)

Amazing pics...makes you wonder why it's so seldom to see the really great GTR's imported to UK. Seems to be quite a few of then in Japan


----------



## GT-R Marius (May 19, 2009)

Gimmmeee mooooore
Awesome stuff


----------



## eastuneyin (Apr 17, 2010)

nice~!


----------



## elrodeo666 (Feb 10, 2008)

The action on the track at these events are great but I always find the car parks are a smorgasbord of fantastic and interesting cars.

great shots..keep em coming..

Next Nismo Festival !!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

There were a lot of great cars on the parkings:bowdown1:

The last shots are 5-6 Autech R33 GTRs, two of them coming in MP . . . very rare.

The carbon, alcantara R32 GTR interior was made by Robson. Very original , will defo get something like this done in my next car.

We also shot around 3houres of video footage with tunerlab.jp at the event, which I am currently editing in to some kind of car documentary. . .will be shown on www.jmotorswire.com, when that new site goes online in the next weeks. . ..will also post it here.

Next event is Suzuka on sunday, where public cars can race and try to get record lap times. Will also cover that howl event.


----------



## elrodeo666 (Feb 10, 2008)

Any idea when an if the Rev Speed time attack at Tsukuba is on this year ??


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

You lucky bastards (no I'm not jealous :nervous :runaway:

Awesome pics :clap:

Love the HKS Group A 32 

Does anyone have some more pics of it???

Leo


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Is that r32 steering wheel also made by robson ? luvin it!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes it's Robson
the owner ordered 3times different versions in alcantara and finaly kept this one, it's a custome order.Quality and detail is blistering!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

looked like an awesome day out, thanks for sharing


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Beautiful pictures:thumbsup:
Many many thanks for sharing.


Terje.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Here is a link to all high resolution pics on flickr.
FujiSpeedway GTR magazine R`s meeting 2010


----------

